# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Asus Zenfone 2 , CoolPad and more inside

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [31 MAR 2017]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	CoolPad Dazen1 [8297L-100] Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	CoolPad Dazen1 [8297L-100] eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	CoolPad Dazen1 [8297L-W01] Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	CoolPad Dazen1 [8297L-W01] eMMC Pinouts Uploaded [ World First ]#	Asus Zenfone 2 [ Z00ED ]  Dump  Uploaded [ World First ]#	Asus Zenfone 2 [ Z00ED ]  Pinouts / DirectUploadedYou can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  *We have friends here , sharing and discussing*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## emadh1010

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Assem0101

شكرا لكم على المجهود

----------

